# external thermal blinds



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an aviano 675. Has anyone been able to source some external thermal blinds for these?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vancomfort have a listing for an Aviano but you'd need to check its the right model...

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/VanComfort-ExternalScreensList2007_001.htm

They also offer a 5% discount for memebers of MHFacts :wink:

Pete


----------

